

My Desertion, Court-Martial, and 40-Year Imprisonment in N Korea [pdf] - davidroberts
http://archipielagolibertad.org/upload/files/008%20Enemigos%20de%20la%20libertad/8.2%20Los%20crimenes%20del%20comunismo/00191%20Jenkins%20&%20Frederik%20-%20The%20Reluctant%20Communist.pdf

======
sharth
I can't imagine that this book has been released for free distribution..

